# Juice plus - anyone tried it?



## Noodlebear

EDIT - Just about to start my shakes. After looking into it some more it looks pretty good, it's not a fad diet like a lot of them and helps you change the way you eat. I think I'd struggle to come up with 3 clean meals a day instantly but this gives you chance to ease yourself into it whilst still losing weight, so it's definitely worth a shot imo! It also seems better for you than the of the other meal replacement stuff. If I don't lose some weight I'll be gutted :haha: I've also bought some more exercise stuff so I'm ready to go!

(I keep looking into it as it seems reasonably priced and has some good reviews but I don't always trust the reviews you see on amazon or wherever. Has anyone tried it? Would you recommend it or not? If the shakes leave you feeling really hungry I know I'll probably fail :haha: Also - do they taste alright? Thanks :) )


----------



## mamadonna

Hi sorry don't know much about the shakes as I haven't started them yet,but today was The first day of detox( you do that for two weeks then start the shakes) I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Noodlebear

Cool! I look forward to an update! :) Good luck with it.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you


----------



## mamadonna

Just thought I'd give you a little update,first week 5.5 off,10 inches is size,I would recommend,it wasn't easy to start with but not it's a breeze


----------



## Noodlebear

First week! Wow that's amazing, you must be pretty chuffed!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm over the moon!!


----------



## mamadonna

My shakes came today,gonna start tomorrow!!


----------



## Lozzy203

I bought my shakes online. How do you do the detox?


----------



## mamadonna

It's clean eating,no tea or coffee only filtered water,fruit/ green teas

Meat but no pork,no dairy except butter.

Almond,coconut,hazelnut milk

Fruit and veg,no grapes or mango

Plenty others,Google it I'm sure there will be plenty info out there


----------



## Noodlebear

My shakes got here last week. I'm hoping to start at the end of the week, going to do a big healthy food shop in preparation. I've been pretty ill so haven't eaten since Saturday and have lost 2 lb. Great start! :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi I'm having to start again,we've just moved house so it's been pretty hectic,I'll soon get back into it tho,starting detox today!!


----------



## Noodlebear

Moving house can be such a nightmare, I'd have been amazed if you kept going through that. Lol. I had a bloody stomach bug so didn't start anyway :haha: have been eating better though so don't feel too bad about it. Definitely starting this week once I get all my stuff ready for the shakes again, creeping towards the date I want all the weight shifted by!


----------



## LoolaBear

all i can say is be cautious with the shakes. they are soy protein based instead of whey protein or hemp protein.

soy protein can cause a lot of issues so please take notice of your body and not just your weight when consuming.

i only say because i didn't know until my thyroid started acting funny that the soy shakes i was having were infact causing havoc.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah really loola!!I had my thyroid removed.hope it doesn't effect me!!poop!


----------



## Wobbles

mamadonna said:


> Hi I'm having to start again,we've just moved house so it's been pretty hectic,I'll soon get back into it tho,starting detox today!!

You on the JP detox? How are you getting on? :D 

I'm on day #1 today. Plan after isn't weight loss though... reducing body fat % after losing the weight so some more food discipline (good fats, less cows milk, complex carbs, more fruit and veg, etc).


----------



## mamadonna

I was and I was doing great!!then we moved house and things went to pot with the diet and I can't seem to get myself back into it,I will tho,I've got 4 tins of powder in the cupboard lol!!


----------



## Wobbles

Oh dear lol Is it not the Detox plan you are doing first - clean eating no coffee etc etc? I do have the shakes 1 or 2 pre or post workout with blended fruit.

I'm on day 5 and I've lost 4-4.5lbs. I exercise a lot though so this is amazing as the scales went up as I increased exercise (normal) so I'm pleased. Also look a lot less bloated ... teach me for getting too confident when I hit maintain in new year.

Good luck getting back on it :D


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah wobbles I'm gonna have to start from the beginning again,starting with detox


----------



## Wobbles

I'm on day 8 - loads less bloated and lost 6-7lbs x


----------



## Noodlebear

I'm really loving the chocolate shake with hazelnut milk!


----------



## pollydolly

Hi guys I know this is a few weeks old but I've just got my shakes through! I'm not sure I can manage 2 weeks of clean eating haha so I'm a bit worried about that bit but will try! 
Just wondered if I could join? X


----------



## mamadonna

I really enjoyed the two weeks of clean eating good luck!!


----------



## Noodlebear

Even if you just ate better rather than totally clean it'd be a fab start :) good luck x


----------



## highhopes19

Hi everyone I've just brought 6 tins off my friend 3 chocolate and 3 vanilla :D I have no idea where or how to start eek!! But super excited and motivated to get going x


----------



## pollydolly

I don't even know what I can and can't eat as I didn't order through a rep. I'm not doing too good at the clean eating hahaha think I've had more chocolate this week than I have all month! X


----------



## mamadonna

All fruit and veg apart from mangos grapes and mushrooms,oh and only sweet potatoes!

Brown or basmati rice,rice noodles,all meat except pork,humous,rice cakes( kallo) kallo gravy olive oil,most nuts but not peanuts,filtered water green and fruit teas no tea and coffee,almond rice hazelnut milk

There's a few I can remember x


----------



## ILoveShoes

Why can't you have mushrooms? Xx


----------



## mamadonna

Because they are a fungus,you can't have sweetcorn either!


----------



## Noodlebear

That's why I'm not 'clean' eating. A life without sweetcorn is not worth living :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

That's why I hate stuff like Juice Plus. Nobody ever got fat eating mushrooms and sweetcorn! 
I don't eat sweetcorn, coz I don't eat grains. I eat mushrooms by the bucket load though xx


----------



## mamadonna

I love mushrooms,but hubby hates them with a passion so I don't cook them to often


----------



## Wobbles

pollydolly said:


> I don't even know what I can and can't eat as I didn't order through a rep. I'm not doing too good at the clean eating hahaha think I've had more chocolate this week than I have all month! X

Did you not get some information on the plan before starting from your rep? You really should have.

You can only do your best but remember the detox is just a food discipline, the 'not allowed' foods aren't things you can NEVER have again. I certainly got through 12 days and it was worth it but 100% clean eating is not me :haha:

I explored new recipes, good fats, label read more and so on and I seriously enjoyed and still do. I'm not deprived meals I've had include stir fry and jalfrezi curry.... last week I made a sweet potato, spinach and cherry tomato tortilla pie served with peppery salad, it was amazing so much so my OH asked me to make it again this week which surprised me.

If you're going to have chocolate go for high cocoa :winkwink: another snack I had on detox was natural peanut butter with some cold sliced apple to dip. Difference in taste is amazing no forgetting health benefits!


----------



## Wobbles

Noodlebear said:


> I'm really loving the chocolate shake with hazelnut milk!

Vanilla rice milk is nice too. Add a tbsp natural peanut butter and 1/3-1/2 banana to the chocolate one .... nice :) 

I said 1/3 because I don't really like the texture of bananas and the taste remind me of it so I used less and enjoyed. Good pre or post food :)


----------



## pollydolly

Wobbles said:


> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know what I can and can't eat as I didn't order through a rep. I'm not doing too good at the clean eating hahaha think I've had more chocolate this week than I have all month! X
> 
> Did you not get some information on the plan before starting from your rep? You really should have.
> 
> You can only do your best but remember the detox is just a food discipline, the 'not allowed' foods aren't things you can NEVER have again. I certainly got through 12 days and it was worth it but 100% clean eating is not me :haha:
> 
> I explored new recipes, good fats, label read more and so on and I seriously enjoyed and still do. I'm not deprived meals I've had include stir fry and jalfrezi curry.... last week I made a sweet potato, spinach and cherry tomato tortilla pie served with peppery salad, it was amazing so much so my OH asked me to make it again this week which surprised me.
> 
> If you're going to have chocolate go for high cocoa :winkwink: another snack I had on detox was natural peanut butter with some cold sliced apple to dip. Difference in taste is amazing no forgetting health benefits!Click to expand...

Thank you! 
I didn't order through a rep so I got nothing at all except the shakes.
That fortnight of nothing but chocolate and cups of tea must've done me some good because I lost 7lb those two weeks haha! Madness.
I don't suppose you have any shake recipes? They're disgusting on their own haha xx


----------



## mamadonna

Add fruit,frozen berries


----------



## Noodlebear

https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q718/Tish1992/Mobile%20Uploads/-1_zpsf9637ab1.jpeg


----------



## Wobbles

I added a clean eating section to www.socialslimmers.com just before the weekend, open for questions, meal ideas, etc when I have time I am going to update the section with as much detail as possible including a detox plan (from processed foods, coffee, sugar, dairy, etc). x

You can thicken shakes with ice cubes (blended). fruits and/or natural yogurt. Add essences, orange juice, natural peanut butter etc.


----------



## Noodlebear

How are you all doing? My weight loss has been pretty slow but I'm definitely looking slimmer and more toned so I'm hoping that it's because I've gained a bit of muscle and not just that I'm a lost cause!! :haha:


----------



## pollydolly

I'm doing terribly hahaha. I haven't even started the detox yet... I'm 10st 5.5lb at the minute and I want to be down to at the biggest 8st 7lb. 

I'm restarting the detox on Monday with the help of a rep and have now been told everything I can't eat/can eat etc. looking forward to seeing a weight shift!xx


----------



## Noodlebear

Don't worry I've felt like that too! You'll do fine :) xx


----------



## pollydolly

Thanks noodlebear! Can't wait to shift this belly, we've had to postpone Leo's christening by a month so I'm hoping I'll see some good results in that time!xx


----------

